# Attempt to ban hunting dogs in VA...



## basstardo

I got an e-mail from the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) asking me to send letters to elected officials to help ban hunting dogs in VA. I don't hunt, but I also don't see why they should ban these dogs. I know for many hunters it's a family tradition and something they've done since their folks got off the boats way back in the day. Anybody know of an effort to counter the HSUS effort?


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Dog Hunting*

I bet they are not successful at banning hunting with dogs in VA. I think they tried it way back in NC. 

You are correct; Hunting deer with dogs is a tradition in some places. And it sucks to try to stop tradition. 

People think that running dogs gives the hunters a unfair advantage. The majority of the time this is not the case. In NC, the deer get so used to being run by dogs that they get wiley and harder to kill. I do not hunt with dogs. I sit in a stand. So I could not care less if they ban dogs hunting or not. But, if they are successful in this, what is going to stop them when they set their sights on the way I hunt??

In NC some counties allow dogs and others do not. The counties that has no dogs kill just as many as those that allow dog hunting. I used to hunt with dogs but got tired of it and changed my ways. I kill many more deer now than I did when I hunted with dogs. 

I just can't see their point?? What is it hurting if someone uses a dog to run deer? The dogs are not being abused and the deer are gonna die reguardless. If the hunters do not kill them, cars will or disease will take them. 

Darin


----------



## saltandsand

They achieved some of that here in Maryland. Take a look at the part I've bolded...ain't that silly?? Now let me see.... if my dog is an illegal alien do I have to bother with this provision??


Maryland Regulations:

"Dogs cannot be used to hunt deer except trained tracking dogs may be used to find dead, wounded or injured deer. The dog handler must maintain physical control of the tracking dog at all times and only the hunter and dog handler may carry a firearm or bow while tracking the deer. *Prior to tracking the deer, the hunter must notify by telephone or in person the local regional Natural Resources Police Office. If the nearest regional office is unavailable, the hunter must notify the DNR Communication Center.* The hunter may dispatch the deer only during legal shooting hours and by means legal for the current hunting season."

These mammsie whammsie bambie loving, tree hugging, plant protecting extremists are going to try and make sure we all sit and watch TV all day...so we're as fat and soft as they are. Buttards they are.

BTW: Hunting on Sunday in Maryland is legal is some counties but not in others. The striper regs require maps and soon they'll need GPS coordinates. All this needless complication is intended to bother you, make you want to stop hunting and fishing, to wear you down and make you tire and quit. NEVER>>>> FIGHT TILL THE END!!! AND THEN RESURRECT AND GO AT IT AGAIN.


----------



## kingfisherman23

I hunt from treestands on private land in northern NC (Caswell County) and I have had tons of trouble with dog hunters. The guys that hunt two tracts over routinely send their dogs across our land, despite postings and several attempts to talk to them in person. I have started capturing trespassing dogs and turning them over to the game wardens, who give the owners the dogs and a ticket.

With that said, most dog hunters are great people. Stand hunters kill just as many deer as dog runners. This ban is stupid, and I encourage you to fight it. When these groups win over one part of outdoor sports, they take it as a nod to go after other parts and before you know it the Point is closed to surf fishermen...


----------



## Marksworld

My simple opinion on this topic is. Not everyone likes all types of hunting. Some may disagree with dogs others crossbows, some gripe about baiting and yet others go completly wacky about deer drives. But what everyone needs to do is realise that everyone of those types have one thing in common.....we are all hunters and need to support every type of hunting, even if we disagree. And I could extend it even further by saying support all sportsmen including hunting fishing and trapping even if you disapprove of it personally!!! When it comes down to fighting for our rights we all need to support each other in any situation that threatens to have something taken away. Cause some day it might just be "your style/method/type of relaxation that they are coming after. 

Theres strength in numbers & unity is bliss!!!!!!


----------



## chriscustom

Yes they have had sucess in georga s.c. and n.c.In va. I know that if you rent land from International paper and your lease runs out and some one else picks it up there will be no dog hunting on that piece of land.Ivor hunt club decieded they didnt want to lease a piece they had and at the last minuet changed thier minds the rent went from 3.00 an acre to 7.50 per acre and they were not allowed to run dogs.The game warden told them that he had to much to do and was not going to spend his time policing it.


----------



## TimKan7719

As a Person that has Lived in VA sense 1982 I stand on the fence with this one. I do know a few responsible hunters that do hunt tracts of land and have very well trained dogs, and they do run dogs for deer, not very often but they do it near end of the season to help other people get deer. I hunt My own peice of land thats only prity small, and is surrounded by hunt clubs, the land is posted and many times I have found guys from hunt clubs on my property. I know they have tons of woods to hunt but they bring there dogs on my property to run the deer off and ride there 4 wheelers through my property to scare deer away too. 
I have also seen many dogs shot, I have also seen many dogs with there pads worn off because of how much the dogs were run. I once even called the cops on a guy that had a pack of 5 beagles that were so mistreated, that I couldnt in my right mind give the guy his dog, So I called the cops. Dont know what happened to him, but the beagles me and a buddy got and they are very fat happy rabbit hunting beagles now.
So all in all if they ban dogs from hunting I know a few good guys that will be hurt, but they guys that suck to begin with, so they will more then likely continue with the dog running, and other illeagle things.
Tim


----------



## Lightload

Because you have a personal problem with the clubs around you is no reason to support a ban on dogs across the entire state of Virginia. Get off the fence, oppose the dog running ban, and have the hunt club members arrested for trespass.


----------



## Billy J

thats right lightload well put


----------



## redneckranger

The best way to stop the HSUS and PeTA ALF and ELF is to shoot them all and let God sort them out. I mena for crying outloud we are the ones with the weapons they should fear us not mess with us


----------



## bbcroaker

Don't hunt with dogs any more either but used to.
My humble opinion is if you stop the dog hunting stop all of it.
Lets be fair.


----------



## Billy J

if you cut out all hunting then to be FAIR cut fishing and all other recreational sports to be FAIR


----------



## OBX_Nomad

I hunt but fail to see what satisfaction is gained by running deer with dogs. Family tradition or not I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## Predator

*Hunting?*

I don't think it's just a small minority of dog hunters ruining it for everyone else. I believe it's the other way around. These clowns around where I hunt turn out 20 or 30 dogs at 6:30 on Saturday morning and let them run all day, and all night, and all day Sunday (when hunting is prohibited,) and they're still running around during the week. And their idea of hunting is driving up and down the roads at 60 miles an hour, past houses, then jumping out the truck on a state road and standing around holding a shotgun until the dogs move on and they chase them again. I don't shoot at a running deer anyway. I will not shoot unless I know I can kill it.

These clowns my hunting over and over cause their dogs are always running over my land 20 ways from Sunday. They have 2000 acres to hunt but they don't even try to keep the dogs off my 25 acres (or the 800 acres to the east they don't have permission to hunt either.) I see this all over this part of the state. Everywhere I go south of the James River I see dog hunters standing beside the road with shotguns. And chasing dogs that look like they haven't eaten in weeks. I hunt, and this stuff looks stupid to me. Can you imagine what people that don't hunt think?

I don't support a ban on dog hunting. I think it would do more harm than good, because dog hunting is such a tradition around here that people would do it anyway, "oops, my beagles got out again, better go find them," or stop hunting altogether. Deer are overpopulated around here anyway. I don't even want to think about what it would be like if half of the people around here quit hunting altogether. You wouldn't be able to drive down the road. And people would probably just turn loose all the deer dogs and we'd have wild dogs everywhere.

But if we don't clean our act up, dog hunting will be banned anyway. Those clowns in Richmond don't listen to us. Up north they have good schools, nice roads, fancy ball parks. What do they stick down here? Prisons and offsite landing zones.


----------



## Finny

*Don't let em*

I'm in NY we got a $hit load of white tails up here and more dum a$$ rules you can shake a stick at.Some one gave me an old beagle dog from the south his ear was split most of his teeth was missin and he stunk. Squirl rabbit had no effect on him,but to my suprize a fresh deer sent and that dog could hunt piss shit go crazy man he just came alive.I wacthed that old beagle work on deer and it was a sight to behold.I wish we could do it. That old dog found us more the one it got dark out dead deer enjoy it while you can. Me and my friends sure do miss that stinkin old beagle dog!:beer:


----------



## bbcroaker

Fight em every inch of the way if the dogs go the rest of hunting won't be fqar behind it.
Give em an inch and they'll take 10 miles. SCUM


----------



## bbcroaker

Don't hunt much any more but i'd Fight em every inch of the way if the dogs go the rest of hunting won't be fqar behind it.
Give em an inch and they'll take 10 miles. SCUM


----------



## inshoreangler95

bbcroaker said:


> Don't hunt much any more but i'd Fight em every inch of the way if the dogs go the rest of hunting won't be fqar behind it.
> Give em an inch and they'll take 10 miles. SCUM


couldnt have said it better myself! Besides, like many said its a tradition, and well your dog is your companion, its your allie and i dont see why you should give it up! I dont hunt either but dude that just doesnt make sense! Why should they stop dog hunting, if we cant hunt with our dogs why are they hunting at all?its like giving up the meat in a hamburger!


----------



## bbcroaker

Think they want CHange!


----------



## Willis2805

Dog hunting is neccessary in southest virginia


----------



## Huntsman

Dog hunting is paramount in areas of VA where acreage outways number of hunters. It equips the hunter w/ another means of moving deer especially when the pressure is high, they're bedding during the day and numbers need to be reduced. We use hounds in Southern VA and haven't had an issue as of yet. Probably because just about every club around our area use dogs. Granted dogs run through other peoples property but for the most part the land that ajoins the acreage we lease is farm land and quite rural. I'm eagerly anticipating the mid-Nov general firearm season when we turn the gang loose. 

If you've never heard the unified voices of the pups as they scent the trail of that doe or buck deep in the woods you're missing an adrenaline rush. As they get closer to their quarry and the deer jumps the chase is on. Shooting at a moving deer is taboo to some but an art for others. I've taken several on the move, as well as other club members, one shot - one harvest. If it's more than one usually the first, second, third or fourth are misses..   ... just kidding. 

More power to the dog hunters... deer dogs go, then the beagles for rabbit and who knows whatelse. Just my .02..


----------



## Predator

I hunt in southeastern Virginia, I killed 4 deer last year, and I don't dog hunt. Two 8 points, a doe and a button buck. All four were from the ground, and all four were within 30 yards. I have already killed one this year with a bow. Still hunting is not easy, and becomes very difficult once the deer get really pressured, but that's why they call it hunting, not killing. You have to get out the truck and look for them, they're not going to come to you.


----------



## Huntsman

Predator said:


> I hunt in southeastern Virginia, I killed 4 deer last year, and I don't dog hunt. Two 8 points, a doe and a button buck. All four were from the ground, and all four were within 30 yards. I have already killed one this year with a bow. Still hunting is not easy, and becomes very difficult once the deer get really pressured, but that's why they call it hunting, not killing. You have to get out the truck and look for them, they're not going to come to you.



I'm quite familiar w/ the Brunswick, Mecklenburg Co areas and know a few folks that hunt in that area. As far as I've heard they seem to have at or near the same consensus as our clubs. Unfortunately, I can't comment on the reckless release of the number of dogs you claim they let loose, but in our area we use the least amount of animals possible in order to have maximum recovery.

I also hunt bow season and have numerous button bucks and spikes pass under and near my stand, but have yet to harverst one. I also hunt the muzzleloader season, in which dogs also are not used, so getting out and findign the deer is not an issue. I enjoy all types of hunting, but I guess the next argument will be that you won't be able to bait the animals because it also seems unreasonable. Well to each his own. Have bait, have bow, have muzzle, have centerfire and buckshot will travel.... 

I hope a successful and safe season for all fellow hunters, which ever method you use. 

Scouted an area last week and a 4point and big 10point crossed my path. I await next week for another trip to see if I can get either w/ in 40yds. If successful will post pics... 

Good hunting to all...


----------



## Willis2805

It's a shame that everyone does not have the same outlook on hunting as Huntsman does. Getting rid of dog hunting is just the start of getting rid of hunting completely. Hopefully, dog hunting will be around for a very long time; granted a few people don't ruin it.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Dog hunting is becoming less and less popular here as hunting grounds shrink up. That said, I have only dog hunted once or twice, but I have shot upwards of 10 or 15 deer out from in front of the dogs. If I'm in my stand and they run the deer by me, the deer's going down and then I'll try to bring the dogs out to the truck so I can call my buddies and save them the trouble of having to pick the dogs up 3 counties over. Its not that bad a thing on hunting grounds. Deer always come right back to wherever the dogs jumped them from, and as was mentioned here it provides a means of moving deer that are 99.99% nocturnal. If you've got 25 acres where you consistently kill quality deer while still hunting (slowly creeping through the woods), you clearly have a piece of refuge land that was not hunted for awhile while the rest of the property was. And if you are consistently doing that while dogs are running all around, why are you complaining? I can think of countless mornings where after sitting on stand for 6 hours without hearing a single deer, I was happy to hear the redbones and blueticks and walkers bawling making a beeline in my direction. 
A dead deer is a dead deer, as long as you've taken it legally. 
I get tired of hearing people put down dog hunting, saying it is too easy or that it ruins it for everyone else. Everyone I know does as well stand hunting as they do dog hunting, dog hunting is just something you do for the rush of the chase, and as a means of moving deer when nothing else will. Until you've gotten up well before daylight, found a hot track, put the dogs out, gotten lucky enough to cut the deer off, made a good shot, and then gone through the trouble of gathering the hounds up at the end of the day (or the next day or the next), you really can't be too judgemental of the pursuit. 
All for one and one for all people.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Carolina Rebel said:


> Dog hunting is becoming less and less popular here as hunting grounds shrink up. That said, I have only dog hunted once or twice, but I have shot upwards of 10 or 15 deer out from in front of the dogs. If I'm in my stand and they run the deer by me, the deer's going down and then I'll try to bring the dogs out to the truck so I can call my buddies and save them the trouble of having to pick the dogs up 3 counties over. Its not that bad a thing on hunting grounds. Deer always come right back to wherever the dogs jumped them from, and as was mentioned here it provides a means of moving deer that are 99.99% nocturnal. If you've got 25 acres where you consistently kill quality deer while still hunting (slowly creeping through the woods), you clearly have a piece of refuge land that was not hunted for awhile while the rest of the property was. And if you are consistently doing that while dogs are running all around, why are you complaining? I can think of countless mornings where after sitting on stand for 6 hours without hearing a single deer, I was happy to hear the redbones and blueticks and walkers bawling making a beeline in my direction.
> A dead deer is a dead deer, as long as you've taken it legally.
> I get tired of hearing people put down dog hunting, saying it is too easy or that it ruins it for everyone else. Everyone I know does as well stand hunting as they do dog hunting, dog hunting is just something you do for the rush of the chase, and as a means of moving deer when nothing else will. Until you've gotten up well before daylight, found a hot track, put the dogs out, gotten lucky enough to cut the deer off, made a good shot, and then gone through the trouble of gathering the hounds up at the end of the day (or the next day or the next), you really can't be too judgemental of the pursuit.
> All for one and one for all people.


Good post. I agree with MOST of what was said here. Myself, I DO NOT agree with the use of dogs for hunting deer. I don't agree with driving and standing either. To me it's dangerous and after almost being shot 4 times while driving I don't do it anymore. Bird huntin, **** huntin, rabbit huntin the dog are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Willis2805

ruddedog,
Just curious, why do you dissagree with dog hunting? Saftey should not be an issue when drives are done correctly/safely.


----------



## notso

The thing I find interesting about this whole thread is that everyone here seems to be talking mostly about deer dogs while bastardo's original post just said "hunting dogs" I'm pretty sure that these folks are not specifically talking about deer dogs. Most folks that are usually involved in trying to get stuff like this banned are doing it because they think it's immoral to have "working dogs" in general. For instance here in Albemarle county Va, they recently passed (well I think it passed) an ordinance making it illegal to have more than 5 dogs on your property. This imediately puts a hurtin' on vertually anyone who has hunting dogs, 'cause I don't know anyone who has dogs who has less than 5. 10-25 would be more like it.


----------



## Willis2805

notso, 
I'm sorry to hear about the regulations over there in albemarle county. I don't know what I'll do if they do away with dog hunting. Running hounds is what I was raised on and is a great way to hunt!


----------



## RuddeDogg

Willis2805 said:


> ruddedog,
> Just curious, why do you dissagree with dog hunting? Saftey should not be an issue when drives are done correctly/safely.


Never said I disgree with "dog hunting". I said I disagree with using dogs to hunt deer. That's not the way I was taught how to hunt. To ME, using dogs for deer huntin is no different than driving. Hounds to the hunters right? It's not sporting or challanging to me. That's just me. Most of the time I do no bait or use a deer stand, although I have. (don't really care for it). I prefer the stalk, looking for scrapes, rubs, fresh droppings, where they bed down etc. I may not get a trophy rack all of the time but I would much rather get a 6 pointer by stalking him tahn getting that monster buck by setting dogs loose on him, or pushing him to standers, or training him to come to a certain spot by baiting him in.


----------



## Billy J

i like both stand and dog hunting. anyone who says dog hunting is not a challange hasn't done it. it aint just putting hounds on a big buck a bang its over its rare that this happens its awesome to see a big buck being chased by hounds into a block of woods and 30 seconds later the hounds come back out on a doe these bucks are smart creatures and it takes skill and luck for it to work out just as with stand/still hunting just my $0.02


----------



## RuddeDogg

Billy J said:


> i like both stand and dog hunting. anyone who says dog hunting is not a challange hasn't done it. it aint just putting hounds on a big buck a bang its over its rare that this happens its awesome to see a big buck being chased by hounds into a block of woods and 30 seconds later the hounds come back out on a doe these bucks are smart creatures and it takes skill and luck for it to work out just as with stand/still hunting just my $0.02


Well, this may be true and I have not hunted deer with dogs. Maybe that would change my mind, but until that happens, I feel the way I do. It just doesn't seem like a challange to me.


----------

